# ISO German red lentil soup recipe



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2020)

My FIL had a delicious German red lentil soup with dinner at a local German restaurant last night and I'm hoping to find a similar recipe. I tasted it - it was very savory and I definitely tasted vinegar. Does anyone know of a good, TNT recipe for this? Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2020)

Forgot the picture.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 25, 2020)

What other flavours were in it? Usually it is made with lemon juice and the vinegar is served on the side, added as a condiment when eating it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2020)

I imagine there were onions, carrots and celery in it. I didn't taste meat, so I'm not sure what the broth was made with. Nothing really stood out except the vinegar flavor, although it wasn't too strong. Just very savory with a tang. I don't remember seeing any vinegar served with it; they may have finished it with that in the kitchen.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 26, 2020)

Interesting..I love lentil soup..I checked a few on line recipes and most call for the addition of some kind of vinegar at the end..apple cider, plain white seem to  be the most common..I'm going to give it a go at the deli..use my customers as Guinea Pigs


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 26, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Interesting..I love lentil soup..I checked a few on line recipes and most call for the addition of some kind of vinegar at the end..apple cider, plain white seem to  be the most common..I'm going to give it a go at the deli..use my customers as Guinea Pigs[emoji38][emoji38]


Kewl [emoji41] Let me know how your customers like it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 26, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Kewl [emoji41] Let me know how your customers like it.


I make two other kinds of lentil soup there..they aren't big sellers so I make a small pot, but I usually have two soups a day and the bigger pot is always a more traditional soup..it's nice to have a few uncommon ones for my more adventurous customers..


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2020)

Lentils have a flavor similar the bavy beans.  I don't have a TNT recipe.  From your desription. Here's what zi would try.

1 quart water
2 carrots, fine dice
2 ripe tomatoes
1 pealed and dced onion
2 stalks celery, thin sliced
2 tsp. Kosher salt
3 clovrs garlic, miced
1 tsp. Turmeric
1 tsp. Black Pepper
1/4 tsp. ground red pepper
1/2 tsp. summer savory
1 1/2 cups red lentiles
3 tbs. Rice wine vinegar

Place everything except the lentils and vinegar into a saucepan.  Bring to a simer, cover, and cook for thirty minutes.  Removr lid, taste, and correct the seasoning to taste.  Add the lentils, cover. And smmer for 20 minutes.  Check to make sure you have enough water in the pot., and to trst the lentils to see if thy are done.  If they are soft, add half the vinegar and stir inn
  Let smmer for 5 minutes.  Taste again and add more vinager if reqired.

You could also use lemon juice instead of the vinegar.

Garnish with fresh cilanro, or flat-leaf parsley.

Let us know what you do, how you made it, and how it turned out.

Another great lentil dish you might enjoy is Dahl.  It's easy to make, and I got great reviews for my version.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> I make two other kinds of lentil soup there..they aren't big sellers so I make a small pot, but I usually have two soups a day and the bigger pot is always a more traditional soup..it's nice to have a few uncommon ones for my more adventurous customers..


I am going to give it a try with the ham stock I have in the freezer, some leftover pork, tomato, carrot, and brown lentils. I am thinking of adding sauerkraut juice and than topping it with a dash of acv at the end...Probably won't get around to it until after the KN eats up (a) the chili, and (b) Fiskesuppe which I haven't made, yet. Chili has to go first. Then I will make 1/2 batch of Fiskesuppe. Purk is in the freezer waiting in line for when I can make more soup.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Lentils have a flavor similar the bavy beans.  I don't have a TNT recipe.  From your desription. Here's what zi would try.
> 
> 1 quart water
> 2 carrots, fine dice
> ...



Not sure about the turmeric, red pepper flakes, or garlic (maybe one clove). Not typically included in a German home spice cupboard. I would lean more towards the "Germanic spices and herbs." But then, I made my ham stock with star anise added.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2020)

CWS4322 said:


> Not sure about the turmeric, red pepper flakes, or garlic (maybe one clove). Not typically included in a German home spice cupboard. I would lean more towards the "Germanic spices and herbs." But then, I made my ham stock with star anise added.



Good points, and well taken;  I guess I'm just used to Middle-Eastern-inspired lentil recipes.  So, I'm thinking caraway seed, thyme, and bay leaves instead of turmeric,and red pepper.  I like the Kraut-juice idea as well.  I think onion is key to balancing sweetness with the sour.

Thanks for your input.  Though I have made several German recipes, I am not so familiar with much of the country's foods.  I would think fatty eats, such as pork hocks, mutton, and sheep would rule, with root veggie preparations.  Of course we all know and love German sausages, and cheeses.  But now I digress.  So that's all from me for now, at least on this post.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 26, 2020)

red lentils (rote linsen) don't appear to have a large German base
237 recipes here, only one tagged as German
https://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/rote+linsensuppe/Rezepte.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Good points, and well taken;  I guess I'm just used to Middle-Eastern-inspired lentil recipes.  So, I'm thinking caraway seed, thyme, and bay leaves instead of turmeric,and red pepper.  I like the Kraut-juice idea as well.  I think onion is key to balancing sweetness with the sour.
> 
> Thanks for your input.  Though I have made several German recipes, I am not so familiar with much of the country's foods.  I would think fatty eats, such as pork hocks, mutton, and sheep would rule, with root veggie preparations.  Of course we all know and love German sausages, and cheeses.  But now I digress.  So that's all from me for now, at least on this post.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Winter savory is commonly used as well. I am on the fence re: the caraway. If I were to add that, I would toast the caraway and put it in a spice ball and use it while simmering the stock. Being a warm spice that can have undertones of licorice,, people do have a love-hate relationship with it. Not sure if it is why some people don't like it or not. I love caraway, but I also love cardamom.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2020)

dcSaute said:


> red lentils (rote linsen) don't appear to have a large German base
> 237 recipes here, only one tagged as German
> https://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/rote+linsensuppe/Rezepte.html


I think brown or yellow are more commonly used. Wish I had my German cookbooks and recipes with me. I know we made a lentil soup...I want to say we used leftover pork roast and some type of sausage in it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2020)

I found this recipe online, and it looks like what you are looking for - https://thewanderlustkitchen.com/bavarian-lentil-soup/

The blogger is kind of whaky, IMHO.  The recipe looks sound, however.  The blog author uses brown lentils.  As they taste the same, replace the brown with red and you should be able to tweak it to make your own, perfect red lentil soup.  I hope this is what you are looking for.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 26, 2020)

the OP said red lintel soup and those recipes use "rote linsen" = "red lintels"
most of the recipes say/imply Indian or Turkish 'origin.'



depending on which expert one reads, they all taste the same - but red lintels, being de-skinned and split, cook faster and go more to mush than others.


I've done yellow split lentils - and indeed they'll cook down similar to split pea soup.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2020)

I made a batch today. Looks good. I rarely eat soup at work because I am usually up to my elbows in it, but, I’m going to give this one a go after the lunch rush. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2020)

Did I mention it is German Upside Down Lentil Soup?  Sorry. New phone..


----------



## msmofet (Jan 27, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Did I mention it is German Upside Down Lentil Soup? Sorry. New phone..


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 27, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Did I mention it is German Upside Down Lentil Soup?  Sorry. New phone..


[emoji16] Looks good! Will you share the recipe?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2020)

Sure. When I get home ‘ll try to remember what I did. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## dcSaute (Jan 27, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Did I mention it is German Upside Down Lentil Soup?  Sorry. New phone..




it'll work out - use a bundt pan.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 27, 2020)

Rocklobster said:


> Did I mention it is German Upside Down Lentil Soup?  Sorry. New phone..



 I was going to say, Im impressed that your soup defies the law of gravity.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 27, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> I was going to say, Im impressed that your soup defies the law of gravity.


 That's, one, thick soup...


----------



## Janet H (Jan 28, 2020)

I love lentil soup as well.  Instead of vinegar try adding dill pickle juice at the end or even better, the juice from some pickled banana pepper rings.   It will really pop up the flavor.  Also worth noting that since the picked juice is salty, you'll want to wait until after this addition to salt the soup


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 30, 2020)

I can't begin to tell DCers what I did...the soup is thick. 

I had some stock in the freezer leftover from when I made split-pea soup. I had some pork that I cooked in the slow cooker with tomatoes, etc. That went in the soup. I added carrots, celery, potatoes, a can of diced tomatoes, 1 lb of brown/green lentils (rinsed). I added pickle brine. A T or 2 of brown sugar. It smells really good. That's going with the Reubens tonight.


----------

